# long haul flights - help



## Shanghaiblue (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi it would be great to get some help from anyone with experience of travelling long haul with a kid with diabetes.  My 13 year old got diagnosed 6 months ago as type 1 and we are booked to go to America in March. Our Doctor will help with figuring out impact of time change on her body and make suggestions for insulin changes.  She is on the omnipod pump which is fab.  Still lots of highs and lows as she is only on the pump since November.  Is there anyone out there with experience of long haul flights and active sight seeing holidays and how best to manage their impact? What to watch out for? Obviously lows but any help would be really appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## heasandford (Feb 5, 2015)

I've travelled long haul several times (Singapore & USA, both directions!) both with and without the pump. 
The pump is wonderful, but you do have to micromanage it a bit. I think I just moved the time a couple of hours at the start and end of the flight, and the rest half way across. I realise that this might have an effect if you have dramatically different basal amounts set, but I found it so much better than previously juggling with Lantus. I always aim to run high rather than low
I was told to look out for bubbles too, but since I struggle with them anyway I was always on the lookout, didn't seem to be any worse than usual. 
I had no problem getting through airports, most places were already aware of pumps, although I was 'frisked' everywhere after going through the Xray! Have to carry loads as well, BA don't offer more carry-on, they say it's generous already. I did have a spare meter, plus extra everything, wherever you go the equipment isn't compatible. 
But it's all great - enjoy!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 5, 2015)

*dual time digital watch*

One technique I discovered for myself on my first trans Atlantic flights [UK / Costa Rica to lead an expedition] post diagnosis ]as 30 year old adult] and starting insulin [basal bolus] was that a digital watch with dual time facility was an excellent aid in keeping track of times of injections. I reckon it would be useful for a pumping using teenager and parent, too. For journeys that cross times zones, I continue to leave one time on watch on original time [GMT / BST when leaving UK, local USA time zone when leaving USA] and the other on whatever time zone I'm in currently. 

I'm on my second digital watch since diagnosis about 20 years ago, but only because in about 2002, a car driver opened his door without looking for cyclists like me, so had to pay for a new watch as facd was cracked, plus new T shirt as sleeve was torn and new bike wheel to replaced one he buckled. I didn't claim for 9cm gash in my arm.


----------



## Austin Mini (Feb 5, 2015)

The dual time watch is what I used when we went to New Zealand last November. Untill I got aclimatised it worked a treat but coming home (ie East to West) was much easier than the outbound flight. Take plenty of  fun sized Mars, Bounty, Crunchies just to be on the safe side. Have a great time!.


----------



## Shanghaiblue (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 8, 2015)

Keep testing & adj insulin to suit  Have a good time !


----------

